# A good place



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is nearly 7 months old and training is going great (I'm ready for it to fall apart in his teens), nearly mugged a toddler for his windmill stick today but he's responding to the whistle even when locked onto things so the boy escaped with his toy... this time. First dog I've trained on my own and I'm proud of both of us that he's doing so well!

Also, the pup is in his element running in the local woods and in the peaks. He was on form today racing around.

So a double whammy for today, it was a good one, and now we're both asleep on the sofa... 

Just feeling very lucky, and wanted to share


----------

